# Virtual Reality Halloween Kits (DVD, Projector & Screen Included) !!



## ldiliberto (Sep 10, 2008)

*Looking fir an easy and quick way to decorate for Halloween? *
How about a Virtual Reality Halloween Kit. The kit includes a HD Projector, Video Screen (to hang in window) and a Virtual Reality DVD of your choice. 

*Check It out at the link below, great site!*
Halloween Virtual Reality Kits


----------

